# Show me your - Iphone Cases



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

For those that don't know my Blackberry died without warning yesterday and I decided to take the leap and purchase an Iphone. Now I need to get a case for it but there seem to be mixed reviews on a lot of the cases. Please show me your case and tell me what kind it is and what you think about it! 

TIA


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Erin, make sure you can get good reception because I bought an iphone and it was horrible reception. At&T let me out of the contract, they were so nice and did not charge me. I loved the iphone but I was mainly using it from home. I hated the little gel things that fit around the phone. It picked up lint and everything. I got online and ordered a semi-hard case that I loved. I recently gave it to my daughter or I would have taken a picture of it for you to see. They snap on the iphone and they feels so good in your hand but do not feel hard. I loved it and you can get so many designs with it. I'm sorry that I deleted the website and don't remember the name but you can do a google search and find them........Good luck!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

for my iphone, I have the screen protector (really useful) and a (feels like rubber) green case that doesn't only protect the back and sides of the iphone but also the Home Button. I love it because it protects the phone really well. I will take a pic of it and share it here for you

Edited: just snapped a quick pic of it
[attachment=61347SC_0018.jpg]


Kat


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the stick on screen protector on the front of my Iphone and a hard snap on protector for the back. I had a hard case that covered the whole phone but it scratched the chrome around the screen. I got mine off of Ebay for like .99. This is like the one that I have Ebay Link I like it because it doesn't add a lot of bulk to the phone.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I have a SwitchEasy Rebel for my iPod Touch, and it looks like they also have an iPhone version. SwitchEasy Rebel

This case really protects from falls and has lasted me over a year so far. Oh, and it has great reviews. :biggrin:

Edit: There's also different colors.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.i-fanatic.com/227-University-of....html?TreeId=90

This is mine. You probably wouldn't want it, but I love it. It has a screen cover with it, too, but that website has other schools, etc., if you happen to be a sports' fan.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is the official website for the case. It comes with a lot of accessories, "everything but the kitchen sink" as they say.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i have the power support air jacket: http://store.apple.com/us/product/TW901LL/...mp;s=topSellers

i like that it's very light and thin but it doesn't offer much protection if you drop it


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm...after dropping mine almost everyday, I think it's time I get a case too....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine is hard plastic, found it on eBay

[attachment=61371:iphone3g...LO1front.jpg]

[attachment=61372:iphone3g...FLO3back.jpg]

[attachment=61373:iphone3g...LO4back2.jpg]


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 30 2010, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879338


> Mine is hard plastic, found it on eBay
> 
> [attachment=61371:iphone3g...LO1front.jpg]
> 
> ...



I love that one. Its so pretty.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's mine.
A friend carries Juicy in her Boutique so I have several in different colors. I love them. I've had the hard case but like the gels a lot better.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've had my iphone for just about a year now and have had 3 cases LOL! I finally found a case I love. It's the Incipio Feather. It's so light and doesn't make the phone bulky at all. Here is the link (lots of colors too)

http://www.myincipio.com/product/IPHONE_3G...one-3G-3GS.html


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 30 2010, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879338


> Mine is hard plastic, found it on eBay
> 
> [attachment=61371:iphone3g...LO1front.jpg]
> 
> ...


Aw I'm actually using this one and I love it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 1 2010, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880103


> I've had my iphone for just about a year now and have had 3 cases LOL! I finally found a case I love. It's the Incipio Feather. It's so light and doesn't make the phone bulky at all. Here is the link (lots of colors too)
> 
> http://www.myincipio.com/product/IPHONE_3G...one-3G-3GS.html[/B]


I am glad you like Incipio!  Which color did you end up getting?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 1 2010, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880250


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 1 2010, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880103





> I've had my iphone for just about a year now and have had 3 cases LOL! I finally found a case I love. It's the Incipio Feather. It's so light and doesn't make the phone bulky at all. Here is the link (lots of colors too)
> 
> http://www.myincipio.com/product/IPHONE_3G...one-3G-3GS.html[/B]


I am glad you like Incipio!  Which color did you end up getting?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I got the navy blue b/c it photographed more like midnight blue, but it's almost black which is annoying b/c Erik got the black incipio case...so we are always grabbing each other's phone. He turns my on and is blasted w/a big pic of B&E LOL! I have to order a different color. I kinda like the aqua/teal-ish color.


----------

